# BLOATING



## maddypoop (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anybody know how to get rid of the bloating??? i have IBS - C and the most annoying thing for me is the bloating. Can someone please tell me a way to get rid of it?? THANKS!


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Maddy,

I'm sorry I don't know about IBS-C specifically. I've been focusing on reading other areas of this forum but I think the peppermint oil works for all kinds of IBS

Have you tried the enteric coated capsules? I just started taking Heather's Tummy Care, Peppermint Oil, Intense Bowel Soothing, Enteric Coated Softgels. I bought these just because it was what my drugstore had. Enteric coated is important.

The FODMAD diet is supposed to help reduce gas too. Have you looked at the avoid foods on that list?


----------

